# Rainy day cobia



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

5 for 7 in the rain yesterday!!!!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

What boat were yall on?


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Sweet!but where are the :takephoto


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Curts boat Tyler


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Found a triple and rest were singles


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

NIce Fish, i guess now that everyones freezer is full, its time to start tagging?


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

good job guys! nice catch:clap


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Dang. Pretty awesome early season so far!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *dblhlr (4/2/2009)*NIce Fish, i guess now that everyones freezer is full, its time to start tagging?


Thats what you and I think..To bad most everyone else doesnt think like that..:banghead


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

KILL THEM ALL!!! good job guys


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Not being an ass but isn't it 4 fish per vessel? or was there an rs on board?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

1 per per person, 6 per vessel....whichever is less


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah,I wasn't sure but thanks!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

after a boat payment, insurance, rods, reels, tackle, fuel, beer, drinks, food and ice..... AND the less than fair bag limits on offshore fish- how on earth can you tell these guys to not keep their hard earned catch!!!! great job guys!!!!! dont worry about the haters. tags are for billfish


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice job!:bowdown



> *seanspots (4/2/2009)*Not being an ass but isn't it 4 fish per vessel? or was there an rs on board?


It doesn't matter if their is someone on board with a personal RS. The boat has to be registered commercial and have an SPL, then an individual could use his RS. If not the boat would have to have it's own, and the limit is still 6.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I was wrong,and was sorry for pissing some of you off.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

some people like to be d*cks when they actually know something. haha queers.

anywaysnice fish.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn good job nice fish nice fish:bowdown:clap


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

Good job. looks like yall had fun


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes sir fun as Heck


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

I've never caught a cobe and I hate you for being so good at it!!! LOL great job ! Thanks for sharing! :bowdown


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

Great day! Legal fish! A day all on board will never forget. Clean--em ----cook-em -- Love it!!!! Great JOB!


----------

